# super slugs



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Overnited at a motel in Ludington last weekend, and saw some slugs on their wooden deck in the morning that were at least 4 '' long and as big around as your thumb. They looked like they came out of a large oak tree nearby. Has any one seen anything like them in Mich?


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

They wouldn't happen to have "leopard" spots,would they?


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Sounds like the Leopard Slug, _Limax maximus._


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

don't pick em up!!! learned the hard way and had to scrape off the slime for hours.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes in fact they were mottled. I never knew they existed in Mi or anywhere else for that matter! Thanks for the I.D.


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

M1Garand said:


> Sounds like the Leopard Slug, _Limax maximus._


NASTY little buggers. Neat to look at but mess with them and they put out this nasty slime. Don't cook down very well either!


----------



## timj (Apr 28, 2003)

My Daughter & Son in law have them at their house over by Metropolitan beach. These slugs are predatory slugs that eat other species of slugs.
I've never seen then anywhere else though.


----------

